# Greene and Greene questions



## ajthomas5009 (Dec 21, 2013)

I plan on making a jewelry box with some Greene and Greene style and wondered what would be the best size for the plugs? I was going to get one of the chisel bit packages from Lee Valley. Should I go with the 3/16, 1/4, or 5/16? Ideally I'd get a few and see which looked best but it's not in the budget.


----------



## ElChe (Sep 28, 2014)

Depends on the size of the box. I would suggest you do a mockup with cardboard of the box and some cardboard squares for the plugs and see what catches your eye. I've seen Greene Greene reproduction furniture that use 2/2" plugs. E.g., a bed. I've also seen 3/8" plugs on chairs. And 1/4" plugs to detail a smaller box. It's a matter of taste?


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

I'd cut some plugs out of scrap wood in each size and paint it black. Should give you a good idea. I'd probably pick 1/4" just as a good middle ground.


----------



## ajthomas5009 (Dec 21, 2013)

I'll probably do a quick mock up of some type to be sure but I was thinking the 1/4" as well.


----------

